# Plankton Food 4 Color



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

hey hi all i just started feeding my 3-4 inch rbp plankton its in frozen cubes it helps the color how long do u think it will take for me to start seeing his color getting black cuz my p is dark and how much will i need to feed him? to get him good color? thanks all


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

please reply sum1 important


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

never tried it before


----------



## wiseguy (Mar 1, 2004)

i feed my 5 3-4"RBP's plankton and krill. a week after i started feeding them this they turned Bright red. i dont know about getting them to turn black but the caratene(sp?) in the plancton and krill will make them red. kinda like flamingos they are white till they start eating shrimp then the caratene changes them to pink.


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

i meant to say red thnkz


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Nice!

SHow some pictures!


----------

